# 243 Win.



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me some loads they use for coyotes and for deer. I am planning on skinning them and selling the pelts so please tell me loads with minimal pelt damage. :strapped:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you will get 1000 different answers. I use 85 gr Sierra Varminters with 35 gr IMR 4895. I get very little damage from 30-300. I have tried the 58 gr V-max, didn't like the knockdown they had. I lost 2 coyotes with them.

Do a search for that topic, you will find several


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My coyote load is a 70 grain Ballistic Tip pushed by 41.0 grains of Varget and a CCI 250 primer. I get 3330FPS from my 22" Tikka T3 and sub MOA accuracy. Kills dogs dead...

BTW, if you are worried about pelt damage, go to a fragile bullet in 22 or 20 cal centerfire and pick your shots carefully. The trade off is those little bullets don't kill tough coyotes or buck the wind as well as the 243.

I've never tried a 243 load that didn't cause some exit damage, to include all the solids from 70 to 90 grains. On the other hand, I've rarely ever lost a dog I shot with the 243...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Try the Barnes Varmint Grenades. Not supposed to get exit holes with them. I have shot a lot of .224 cal VG's and except on prairie dogs they didn't exit, so it should work with the .243 also.


----------

